# Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!



## Seeteufelfreund (1. Juni 2004)

Habe gerade für meinen bevorstehenden Japanurlaub dieses Bild erhalten.
 Gattung bislang noch ungeklärt aber er hat ein Gewicht von 35kg.
 Sieht doch gut aus das Teil,macht irgendwie Lust auf mehr.
 Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Karibik oder Südafrika.
 Labet Eure Augen an diesem schönen Fisch.
 Vielleicht kann ich im >September eins mit mir einstellen.

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Stachelmakrelenart. Ich meine ein Karambesi. Ein ordentliches Exemplar - aber nicht kapital. Macht schön Theater.
Es gibt aber ein paar ganz ganz ähnliche Arten...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Dolfin
 Also für die meisten die nur Norwegen Fische gewohnt sind  


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Da kann man ja gleich nenn Stahlrohr zum angeln nehmen und nen 0.1 Haken. AM besten gleich als HAken nen Anker verwenden!


----------



## steve71 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Geiles Teil! 

müßte ein Giant Travelly sein. So einen in kleiner habe ich auch mal vor Antigua vom Segelboot aus gefangen. Astreine Kämpfer und die schmecken ultralecker!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Ansgar (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hahaha, )

dem Namen nach haette ich in diesem Thema insbesondere unter "Angeln Weltweit" jetzt einen Fisch > 500 Pfund erwartet und keinen 70 Pfund G(iant) T(revally) (oder GT aehnlich - auf jeden Fall wie schon gesagt wurde ne Stachelmakrele). 
Das Teil ist ja eher ein ordentlicher Koederfisch fuer den dicken Fisch... ) 

Aber klar: Fuer einen GT ist das ein guter Fisch!
Wusste gar nicht, dass man die auch in Japan gut fangen kann. 
In Australien gibt es die auch zahlreich, auch in der Groesse.

Beste Gruesse 
Ansgar


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Steve,
du hast auch Recht. Giant Trevally ist der englische Name. Ein anderer ist, so ist er mir bekannt, Karambesi. Ich hatte mit Freunden auch einige davon bis ca 40 kg. Ich glaube aber noch zu erinnern, dass die Rekorfische etwa doppelt so groß sind.

Seeteufelfreund,
natürlich ist das ein dicker Fisch. Ich wollte das garnicht negieren. Ein Dorsch von 20 Pfund ist auch ein dicker Fisch - aber wenn man weiß, das er auch 80 wiegen kann, eben kein Kapitaler...
Ich findes es immer wieder interessant, solche Fotos einzustellen.


----------



## wodibo (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Nana, nu macht mal das Fischli nicht so madig   
Den möcht ich gern am 30iger Geschirr haben. Wetten das der angibt wie Nachbars Lumpi  :q


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das Ding ist doch ein mörder Eimer. Der dürfte mir mal an die Fliege gehen. 
Geniales Teil.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das möchte ich mal sehen: 6/0er Fliegenhaken im Doppelzug.  Bin jetzt schon gespannt, ob der Haken vorn oder hinten hängt #h


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Habe nachschlag erhalten,wie vermutet ein GT.
 Der Köder hängt ja noch im Maul,wollte ja mal denen die nicht umherreisen zum Angeln
 wie unsereins,mal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack geben.
 Ob GT Saison im Sept. ist,keine Ahnung.
 Fliegenrute??? Ich glaube das kannste vergessen,bei dem Tempo was die haben.
 So viel Backing bekommst Du nicht auf deine Rolle .

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jeder Fisch läßt sich eigentlich mit der Fliege fangen, naja fast jeder:q 
Ausreichend Backing ist kein Problem. Auf die Evotec HD 11fourteen gehen 460m Backing rauf. Das könnte reichen. Das würd mich echtmal reizen. Leider fehlt gerade das Kleingeld in der Urlaubskasse für so einen Trip.
Ich wünsch dir auf alle Fälle so einen Klopper an der Rute. Hau sie raus Martin #6


----------



## Ansgar (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

Das klappt schon mit der Fliege, man kann ja auch nen Marlin mit der Fliege fangen oder einen Tarpon...
Ist aber sicher mehr fuer den Extremangler und nicht fuer den Anfaenger geeignet... 

Hier in Australien faengt man die Teile meist mit dem Popper an der Oberflaeche mit der Spinnrute. Wenn einem allerdings dabei ein GT von 70Pfund an dem relativ leichten Geschirr einsteigt, ist man extrem Herzstillstands-gefaehrdet, glaube ich...) 

Also, Seeteufelfreund, ich hoffe September ist die absolute GT Hochsaison in Japan und Du kannst GTs drillen bis zum umfallen!!! 

Beste Gruesse
Ansgar


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

wie hier in Australien? Das ist ja der Burner! Du gibst zwar in deinem Profil nicht an wo du lebst aber deine Zeitzone ist wirklich auf Perth eingestellt.

Ich beneide dich :c  #h 

Fischt du auch mal mit der Fliege in Aussi?


----------



## havkat (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*



> Jeder Fisch läßt sich eigentlich mit der Fliege fangen, naja fast jeder



Geht nich gibt´s nich!

Gugge mal hier Tim.


----------



## Truttafriend (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

schoines Ding Torsten. 
Mit den Ausnahmen meine ich Fische größer der 250Kg Klasse. Da wirds langsam knapp mit dem Backing :q


----------



## havkat (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Irgendwatt is immer! :q


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Der Fisch wiegt ja beinahe so viel wie sein Fänger!!!!!!!!!!!
kOF!!!


----------



## Franky (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tsseee... Timmsen hat auch immer was zu meggern!!  Aber an "leichter Spinnrute" macht das Vieh bestimmt richtig Laune!
Auf jeden Fall kann man da dicke Dinger wünschen!!!! :q


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Irgendwas ist ja immer Franky :q  :m


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Okay ihr Lieben,habe meinen Kumpel in Japan um einen kleinen Nachschlag
  gebeten und das kam bei raus = siehe Bild.
  @Truttafriend
  Hallo Tim,schau dir mal den Köder im Maul an,was für die Fliegenrute :q:q:q
  Nichts für ungut :q:q:q

  Petri Seeteufelfreund


 P.S.: Gewicht 65 + 2 kg.


----------



## Ansgar (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hahaha,

mein lieber Schwan, Seeteufelfreund, das ist echt mal ein kapitaler GT!
65Kg sagst Du? Viel groesser geht nicht mehr, glaube bei 80kg ist dann echt Schluss...
Das mit der +2 habe ich nicht so genau verstanden (vielleicht der Popper im Maul )?? Kann misch das mal bidde jemand verkliggern?? )

Aber jetzt hast Du natuerlich die Latte fuer Dich extrem hoch gehaengt! 
Kommst Du jetzt mit einem 15kg Teil aus Japan zurueck, gaehnen wir hier vermutlich ganz gelangweilt und haben Mitleid mit Dir... ) )

@Tim: fische eigentlich nur auf Bachforellen in Tassie mit der Fliegenrute, ansonsten bin ich (obwohl ich das ganze Equipment habe von 5 Fuss Klasse 5 bis 13 Fuss Klasse 12) nicht so der fanatische Fliegenfischer. Lobe mir eigentlich nur das Trockenfliegen fischen. Und besser als Tasmanien is hard to get...

Also, beste Gruesse und Tight lines
Ansgar


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Ansgar
 Jo die +2 stehen für den Popper.
 Habe noch keine Ahnung was im Sept. rund um Tokio los ist.
 Die Ausfahrten beginnen so bei 50-80 Euro für 4-5 Std.
 Je weiter man auf´s Meer will umso teurer wird das vergnügen,aber
 im Gegenzug umso dicker die Fische.
 Hab ja noch Zeit mich zu Informieren,fliege ja im Sept.
 Beim  stöbern auf japanischen Angelseiten habe ich aber schon viele nette Sachen
 gesehen,fliege ja ohne Familie,wird halt reiner Angelurlaub.
 Geldausgeben ohne Reue = Fischgott was willste du mehr


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Macht echt Laune mit den Japanern,noch nie gesehen aber kommt mir vor als wohne 
 er nebenan,bin gespannt ihn kennenzulernen.
 Hat mir ein Privatphoto zugesandt,seht selbst.
 Man beachte dabei seine Körpergröße :q:q:q:q:q:q

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Karstein (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@ Seeteufelfreund: des Respektes wegen musst dann aber neiderknien neben ihm beim Fisch-Hochhalten! *gakker*


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@karsten Berlin
 Um ihn zu respektieren,ist es wohl besser,sich als Europäer garnicht erst mit
 ablichten zulassen.
 Aber was die da unten in Japan an Atlantik Dorschen rausholen,Holy Moly !!!!


 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Pah! mit DEN fischen willst du jaémanden beeindrucken????die dinger nehm ich als köderfische :q :q
Neee mahl ernst beiseite, DIE dinger will ich an meiner kleinen spinnrute baer nicht haben.
__________________________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Buntbarsch
 Hi,schon mal Fische ab 30 kg geangelt ????

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## Buntbarsch (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ähm................................NÖ!!!
_________________________________________________________
:q In der Ruhe liegt die kraft, doch in der Hektik liegt die Macht! :q


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Buntbarsch
 Sorry,war nicht so gemeint,wirst eines Tages auch mal in den Genuss kommen !!!!
 Hat bei mir auch etwas gedauert,umso mehr Spaß machen sie heute !!!

 Petri Seeteufelfreund


----------



## CyTrobIc (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sieht aus wien Thunfisch


----------



## sebastian (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Das ist ein dicker Fisch !!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sowas zücht ich im Aquarium, ist ja mickrigst 

Echt riesig der fisch !


----------

